# need macromedia flash player...



## LL2227 (Apr 17, 2006)

just bought a new sony mini dv..after installing the software and driver in my pc the picture package application won't open and says it needs macromedia flash player,i knew i had one already but when i check the installed programs it wasn't there anymore so tried to download from websites that i've search and everytime i click download it opens to adobe flash player..i've downloaded it though the picture package software still won't work because it needs 'macromedia flash player'. i've spent so many hours searching for macromedia flash player 6 or 7 but to no avail it all links to the adobe website?are they just the same...please...please help!


----------



## baaddgurl (Jun 10, 2006)

adobe has bought macromedia ...they are one and the same .


----------



## Blink182 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes Adobe (formerly) Macromedia has a new flash player:

* Adobe Flash Player 9*

But because you want Macromedia Flash i have attached two standalone installers:

*Flash Player 7
*Flash Player 8


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here so you can download and use the uninstaller for getting rid of any leftover version 6, 7 or 8 versions. Once you've done that, you can install the most current version, which is *9.0.16.0*. You can download it from here.

Adobe has indeed bought out Macromedia, so it's now called *Adobe Flash Player*.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chrishteenie (May 15, 2005)

I have this problem too. But while I install Flash 8 it says it shows this:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Adobe(Macromedia) Flash Player 9.0 should install in

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\Macromed\*

and not in C:\Program Files\Macromedia\

You didn't mention which version of Windows you're using.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chrishteenie (May 15, 2005)

I have XP. I'm going to redirect it there and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## chrishteenie (May 15, 2005)

Okay I just tried and it didn't work, same message. My Picture Package still says I need to install Macromedia Flash Player to run. Since I already have Flash 9 I thought of getting Flash 8 but no luck on installing.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You are trying to update the standalone flash player that (as far as I'm aware) comes with Flash 8 (which is not free). You need the browser plugin.

http://www.adobe.com/go/gntray_dl_getflashplayer


----------



## chrishteenie (May 15, 2005)

I already treid that over 3 times, nothing. It shows that animated "You have downloaded successfully" thing.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

What browser are you using? If you go to the site with a non IE based browser (eg: firefox, Opera etc) it will install a different version than the one used for IE.

Your picture package may need to use IE, in which case you will need to go to the site using IE, and install that version.

The animation shows that it is installed correctly in the browser. After installing Flash Player; Try uninstalling the DV software, reboot and reinstall.

Of course it may be that the software will only recognise the name 'Macromedia' Flash player, in which case you may need to update the software from the manufacturers site (if an update is available) - or contact Sony.


----------



## chrishteenie (May 15, 2005)

What do you mean DV software? I use IE. The Picture Package used to work, but I accidently uninstalled Flash 8 thinking it don't need it anymore since I have Flash 9. It wasn't until I wanted to upload new pics to see that I actually needed that Flash 8. I'm guessing that's what the Picture Package runs by so I need to install the old one or redirect one of my Flash files, but I need your help for that.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

I got you confused with the person who started the thread - a reason why you should start a seperate thread for your own problem.


----------



## chrishteenie (May 15, 2005)

Sorry. I'll post in the digital photo thread.


----------

